
Spotify’s plan to beat Apple: sign the rest of the world - NN88
https://www.ft.com/content/2b1b317a-f87b-11e8-8b7c-6fa24bd5409c
======
Hackbraten
Alternative URL for readers getting paywalled by ft.com:

[https://google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www...](https://google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.ft.com/content/2b1b317a-f87b-11e8-8b7c-6fa24bd5409c)

